# Otisville fur sale reminder



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Joe, 

Having vendors at the fur sale would be great! Thanks for your hard work on this!

John


----------



## nstar (May 9, 2009)

Joe I would like to help also I think the place is where we use to skate us a kid lol man I'm old !!! how can i sale my fursthere? I meet a cool gentleman that live close by John Wahlers ,I hope he will be there very helpful gentman thanks again Larry :help:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Any hints on the vendors?


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

carl croft always came to the sales and sold supplies but the past few yrs i don't know why he stopped...


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Is there any chance that a person could sell some castor at one of the sales?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Furminator,

I've seen castor go through on the sales before

Larry,

Bring your furs with you if you wish. We can get them sold there. As always, any and all help will be appreciated.

FREEPOP,

It is probably going to be the guy from Murphy Lake Trapping Supplies, and Jim Tate selling lures. Both are local guys to the area.


Joe


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Folks you will not find a nicer person than the guy (Rob) from Murphy Lake Trapping Supplies. If he is going to show up you wont find a nicer/fair gentleman to give your hard earned money to. I have delt with him since getting into trapping and he is very helpful with anything from putting up fur (showed me how to do my first Mink, Fox and Coyote) the mink was funny as I didn't want to mess it up so it took me almost 30 minutes to do and I could tell by his actions that he just wanted to grab it and get it done, to sets and locations.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Seems interest is starting to gain on this sale. Talked to four guys this week inquiring about the sale and wanting to get lot numbers. Hope to meet a few M-S members there this year.

Joe


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I plan to get a lot # and I think a friend of mine will also.


----------



## nstar (May 9, 2009)

Joe how do I get a lot # thanks Larry


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like more than likely I'll be there.....sounds like good company. I'd like a table.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Larry and S. NIEMI,

If you want to reserve a lot number ahead of time give me a call. My contact info is in the first post of this thread. If you don't want to get one ahead of time you can sign up at the sale. 

Thanks for your interest,

Joe


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey i have never been to one of these but i got to thinking.. Do i need to beable to grade my fur if so i have no clue on how to do that lol.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rumor has it, if you blow in Joe's ear he'll hold your hand :lol:

Someone there can help you Rob, first group by size and then fur quality. If you don't have very many, just put em all together.

I was kinda intimidated the first time. After you get your fur on the table go and watch the auction for a while. It's interesting and will prepare you for when your time comes. I took all offers except the $1.50 for a coyote, refused and walked away with that. You get your slips, then get in line and get your checks.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Rob,

There will be plenty of people around to help you grade your fur out and prep it for the sale. Just don't go tryin to blow in my ear. Wouldn't want you to hurt yourself falling off the step stool. :lol:

Joe


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Joe R. said:


> Just don't go tryin to blow in my ear. John and Bill have already spoken for the two I have.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Trappin a little slow for ya Ed? :lol:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Rumor has it, if you blow in Joe's ear he'll hold your hand :lol:
> 
> .


 
Well i was a lil drunk but if i remember right he tried to hold my hand back at Evart. I was a lil shocked by it to say the least. lmao :16suspect


I dont have a bunch i have around 8 **** i think around 10 skunks 7 rats and a couple beaver. I hope to add some more to the list here in the next couple days.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

At least we know how to have a little fun 

Evert Emery helped with the tables last year and if he's doing it again, I'm sure he'd help. I actually had a buyer come over and help out. He was interested in ****, looked mine over good and ended up buying them. 

In case you weren't sure, you can sell green there. If they're still a little froze, no big deal. Better than starting to rot.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Sweet that was gonna be my next question about selling green. I may see if my bro wants me to sell his fur but only problem is im not sure how i would keep them frozen that whole time.


----------

